# Video tutorial - Advanced Trick for the OKA Pyraminx Method



## riffz (May 25, 2010)

Description:

In this video I will show you how to employ an advanced trick while solving the pyraminx with the Oka method, which is currently used by the top 2 pyraminx solvers in the world. This should help you avoid some ugly cases and hopefully make your averages more consistent, if not faster.

I expect that you already know how to solve a pyraminx with the Oka method. If you don't, you can try watching one of the videos linked below:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=045nrR...
Not the greatest tutorial but it's the best I've seen on youtube.

Insertion algs:

Same colour as center: R' L R
Different colour as center: R L R'

EDIT: I completely forgot to mention that this is also used to preserve good center orientation cases.


----------



## Kirjava (May 25, 2010)

lol pseudoblocks.


----------



## Shack (May 25, 2010)

In this video I will show you how to employ an advanced trick while solving the pyraminx with the Oka method, *which is currently used by the top 2 pyraminx solvers in the world.* This should help you avoid some ugly cases and hopefully make your averages more consistent, if not faster.

I expect that you already know how to solve a pyraminx with the Oka method. If you don't, you can try watching one of the videos linked below:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=045nrR...
Not the greatest tutorial but it's the best I've seen on youtube.

Insertion algs:

Same colour as center: R' L R
Different colour as center: R L R'[/QUOTE]

ehh Odder who has the WR is using WO/IWO and not OKA


----------



## riffz (May 25, 2010)

Shack said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > In this video I will show you how to employ an advanced trick while solving the pyraminx with the Oka method, *which is currently used by the top 2 pyraminx solvers in the world.* This should help you avoid some ugly cases and hopefully make your averages more consistent, if not faster.
> ...



He uses his own method for some solves and Oka for others. He told me in speedsolving chat.


----------



## Neo63 (May 25, 2010)

He uses the Oka method that is closer to the "real" one that Oka himself uses. And I'm pretty sure he uses WO now (they are all somewhat related).


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 8, 2010)

Is this video how to do the oka style from the methods page here 

and not doing this and just placing the edge the youtube style from the methods page


----------



## riffz (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep. You should use both, depending on the scramble.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 9, 2010)

riffz said:


> Yep. You should use both, depending on the scramble.



I will start using both now that i understand this version. Thanks. just got a pb of 16.23 earlier.
Have you figured out a way to fix it if is is the two edge swap thing, Im horrible at look ahead so i cant avoid it.


----------



## riffz (Dec 9, 2010)

Practice looking ahead then. If your solution up to fixing the centers is long enough that you can't track one piece, then you shouldn't be using this trick for that scenario anyway. Just practice tracing it around the cube after you've mapped out your first moves.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 9, 2010)

riffz said:


> Practice looking ahead then. If your solution up to fixing the centers is long enough that you can't track one piece, then you shouldn't be using this trick for that scenario anyway. Just practice tracing it around the *tetrahedron* after you've mapped out your first moves.


 
I just fixed it =D


----------



## riffz (Dec 9, 2010)

Odder said:


> I just fixed it =D


 
Lol. Well the important part was correct anyway...


----------

